#ubuntu-jp 2011-02-07
<hymnusAlae> こんにちは。通常使用するためにお好みのフォントは何ですか？(Google翻訳の日本語。)
<hymnusAlae> ありがとうございます。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
#ubuntu-jp 2011-02-08
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<nobuto> こんばんは。
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20110208
<jkbys> アクションアイテムで何かありますか？
<jkbys> なさそうなら議題へ
<jkbys> Natty Alpha2のテスト
<jkbys> 「日本語」を選択してインストールした場合、ibus-anthyはインストールされるもののIBusに登録されないので、手動でibus-anthyの登録作業をしないと日本語入力できない
<jkbys> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/4954/447
<jkbys> これっぽい - https://launchpad.net/bugs/446476
<jkbys> 関連がありそう - https://launchpad.net/bugs/559134
<jkbys> 再現できる？
<nobuto> これ結構重要だと思うので、再現できるか確認してもらいたいのと、
<nobuto> 直し方わかる方は直していただけるといいなと。
<ikuyaNOTE> ああ、再現する気がしますねー
<ikuyaNOTE> 直し方はわかりません
<jkbys> 試してみます
<jkbys> 手動でibus-anthyの登録作業というのは、どうやればいいですか？
<hito_jp> たぶんmozcの手動登録と同じかと
<nobuto> IBusのアプレットから設定を開いて、インプットメソッドの追加ですね。
<jkbys> なるほど
<nobuto> ibus-chewingと同様の方法で直るのか来週までに確認してみます。
<jkbys> よろしくおねがいします
<jkbys> 議題は以上ですが、他になにかありますか？
<hito_jp> 待って待って待って、この問題をBTSするのが先という予感がする。
<jkbys> 確かにそうだ
<hito_jp> されてるならBugIDを議事録に残さないとトラック不能になって後で疲れる。
<jkbys> バグ登録も村田さんにお願いしていいですか？
<nobuto> hito_jp: #446476に該当するかの判断がついていないところです。
<nobuto> 該当するか聞いてみるところから、私の担当ということで。
<hito_jp> 重要度高いので気にせずNattyのバグとしてGoといいたい
<nobuto> ISOテストの結果を受けて、#446476がNattyにノミネートされてるんですよね。とりあえず聞いてきます。
<jkbys> どこで聞くんですか？
<nobuto> jkbys: #ubuntu-devでArneさんに。
<hito_jp> Arneさん捕まえられるならArneさん
<jkbys> なるほど
<hito_jp> でも、正直問題の整理のために新規にバグ登録してdupしたほうがいいと思う。
<ikuyaNOTE> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/i/ibus-chewing/ibus-chewing_1.3.6.20100730-1/changelog 特に何もしてなさそうに見えますけどね
<hito_jp> これだけだと446476読んでもNattyで問題起きてることはエスパーしないと厳しい。
<hito_jp> あとwishlistじゃなくね、というのも別の問題としてある。なので別バグとして問答無用で登録して、446476かもしれないけど判断できないよ、ということをpublishするのに一定の意味がありそう。
<nobuto> では新たに登録するということで。
<jkbys> 登録は村田さんやってもらえますか？
<hito_jp> あとlang-selectorからというのと、ISOからというのはステート違うので、そのへんを明確にしておいて、なので別バグとして登録してるよ、と書くのがいいと思うのでござる。
<jkbys> ござる
<nobuto> jkbys: はい。
<jkbys> ではよろしくお願いします
<nobuto> hito_jp: 了解です
<jkbys> 他になにかあればお願いします
<hito_jp> よろしくお願いします > nobuto
<hito_jp> 手が動かせてない状態で申し訳ないっす。
<jkbys> では終わりましょうか
<jkbys> 次回も火曜日の22:00でいいですか？
<nobuto> はい。
<hito_jp> はい（微妙だけどorz
<jkbys> 15日ということで。お疲れ様でした。
<ikuyaNOTE> したー
<nobuto> お疲れさまでした。
<hito_jp> お疲れ様でした
<hito_jp> ということで回線切ります
#ubuntu-jp 2011-02-09
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
#ubuntu-jp 2011-02-11
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こん．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
#ubuntu-jp 2011-02-12
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
#ubuntu-jp 2011-02-13
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんにちは．
<ioio> だれかいます？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> hi
#ubuntu-jp 2012-02-07
<Mocchi> こんばんは
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<wataken44> こんばんは
<mizuno> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120207
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<hito_jp> ごめんなさい進んでません
<jkbys> ワイルドカード証明書を購入する(jkbys)
<jkbys> → 購入して使うよう設定しました
<hito_jp> 中間証明書が入ってないっぽくてwgetが証明書を食べてくれないのは対処済みでしょうか？
<jkbys> む
<jkbys> なにもした覚えがない
<hito_jp> ていうか議事録取り進んでるのだろうか
<hito_jp> えーと。メールボックスを「forums-admin:56454」で検索。
<jkbys> こんなもんだいが
<hito_jp> たぶん中間証明書がいない。たぶん。もしかするとwgetさんがワイルドカードダメダメという驚愕のオチもありえますが。
<hito_jp> （調べていない
<jkbys> うーん、終わったら調べてみます
<nobuto> MozcのSyncRequestはやっておきました。
<jkbys> wwwのデザイン刷新(jkbys) → drupal6とUbuntuのテーマを入れるところまでやった
<jkbys> 明日ぐらいにはメンバーでコンテンツいじれる状態に持ってきたい
<jkbys> いきたい
<hito_jp> よろしくおねがいします
<hito_jp> で、議事録は取れてるんかのう。
<Mocchi> 一応私の方でも練習がてらやってますが。。。
<mizuno> とってますー
<hito_jp> URL貼っておくんなまし？
<mizuno> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120207
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> では議題のほうへ
<jkbys> Remix関連
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Develop/Precise/Specs/32or64
<hito_jp> 前提：本家が64bit prefferedで「じゃあどうする」
<jkbys> どうしよう
<jkbys> でも本家と違うことを言うならよっぽどの理由が必要な気がする
<hito_jp> ていう結論だけでもいいとは思う。
<hito_jp> 忘れられているポイントとしてはー、11.10の64bit版出すんじゃなかったけかーという。
<jkbys> そうだっけ
<hito_jp> （VPS騒動ですっかり忘れています）
<Mocchi> あったなぁ（遠い目）
<hito_jp> テストとかしねーぜ投げっぱなしだぜ、で64bit版だそうかーとかそういう。
<jkbys> あった気がした
<mizuno> 気がする
<jkbys> 作ってみましょうか
<Mocchi> たぶんここらっす https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20111025
<mizuno> Japanese Remixベースで作ったオレオレRemixは64bitで常用してたりしますが(ぉ
<jkbys> 普通につくれた？
<mizuno> うん
<mizuno> 64bitマシンでarch指定し忘れて作ったら、勝手に64bitになった
<jkbys> じゃあこれ終わったらSSLの問題調べつつ作ってみます
<ikuyaNOTE> イメージ作るのにアーキテクチャに関係するところはなかったですよねぇ確か
<wataken44> 64bit化するとAtomやVT-xの使えないマシンでの仮想環境がNGになりますがそう大きい問題でもなさそうですよね
<mizuno> 64bitだからといって、イメージ作るのになんか困るという部分はなかったと思います
<ikuyaNOTE> 全く問題ないですね<仮想化支援機能なし
<nobuto> サードパーティーのプリンタドライバが64bit対応があるかどうか、は64bit作成だけでいいのかどうかの判断ポイントになりそうですな。
<jkbys> 32ビット版もあったほうがいい気はしますね
<ikuyaNOTE> 私は64bitだけでいいと思いますね。理由は先週も言ったとおり「一つ」というのがいいから。
<hito_jp> I have question.
<hito_jp> 「64bit化するとAtomやVT-xの使えないマシンでの仮想環境がNG」は、この文からAtom除いてもいいですよね？
<wataken44> http://ark.intel.com/products/36331/Intel-Atom-Processor-N270-(512K-Cache-1_60-GHz-533-MHz-FSB)
<ikuyaNOTE> Atomなど？
<hito_jp> そういう話ではなく文意が取れないとゆーやつです。「VT-x非対応」でカバーされますよね。
<hito_jp> それともAtomにだけ別の条件がある？
<wataken44> えーとネットブックに直に入れる場合と
<wataken44> 仮想マシンに入れる場合とを区別したかったんですが
<hito_jp> 「x64非対応CPU」「VT-x/AMD-V非対応な環境での仮想化ゲスト」の意でいいです？
<wataken44> はい
<wataken44> ありがとうございます
<hito_jp> 64 on 64ができない仮想化ハイパーバイザも結構いますからねぇ（例：VBox）
<jkbys> ん、VirtualBoxにインストールできないの？
<hito_jp> 64bit環境でVBox走らせても、64bit guestが動くにはAMD-VかVT-x必須です。
<jkbys> 一部のマシンではできなくなるって感じでしょうか
<hito_jp> 意外と影響範囲でかいかなぁ。
<ikuyaNOTE> Pen4のアーキテクチャは脱落しそうなのがありますけど、そもそも仮想化しないような(ry
<wataken44> Core2くらいまでかな？VT-xga
<wataken44> VT-xがのってない
<hito_jp> Core2世代廉価モデルがわりと全滅なのが不毛なところです。あとVAIOとかVAIOとかVAIOとか。
<wataken44> BIOSで無効にされてる例がありましたね
<ikuyaNOTE> みんなそんなにもりもり仮想化しまくるんですか？
<ikuyaNOTE> （私が聞くことではない気もするけど）
<ikuyaNOTE> ←今これが仮想環境上
<jkbys> 普通はWindowsも必要になるので、仮想環境でUbuntu使ってる人は多そうなイメージ
<hito_jp> 「キニシナイ」がアリな気がする程度。仮想化使えるなら自力remixはできる気がするので。
<hito_jp> 仮想化ハイパーバイザの操作はわかるけど自力でRemix化できない、はちょっと想定としてナンセンスな気がするので、弱い理由にいれておけばいいとは思います。
<hito_jp> 64bitにすれば各種ファイルシステムで2TB越えできたりファイルサイズ上限増えるのと考え合わせると、相殺されるかそれでも64bitのメリットが大きいイメージ。パワーユーザーにとっては。
<hito_jp> 64bit対応だけど弱いCPUだぜー、という環境を使っている初心者をどれぐらい想定すればいいか、っていう命題に近いんじゃないかなぁと思っています。
<hito_jp> （とか64bit非対応CPUだぜーとか）
<ikuyaNOTE> 64bit非対応のCPUde
<jkbys> 古いPCにUbuntu入れたいって組織にとっては32ビットのほうが都合がよさそうですね
<ikuyaNOTE> でUbuntuってマトモに動作するんですか？ XubuntuとかLubuntuのほうが良くないです？？
<hito_jp> はい。そのロジックで割と結論な気がしております。
<hito_jp> でも64bit対応だけどメモリ1GBなマシンとかはギリギリ快適から露骨に遅いになっちゃう、ぐらい。
<wataken44> 32bitなCPUはHW保守期限切れてると考えていいと思いますしね
<hito_jp> とてもニッチなので気にしない、は十分にアリかなぁと思います。
<ikuyaNOTE> Xubuntu! Xubuntu!
<Mocchi> Ubuntu Studio! Ubuntu Studio!
<mizuno> それはない
<wataken44> Xubuntuいいですよね
<Mocchi> ありがとうございます。。。
<ikuyaNOTE> いいんですけど、あと一歩足りないので注目を集めて良くなったらいいなぁと思います。翻訳とか翻訳とか。
<kuromabo> ぎく。
<hito_jp> 保守期限はさっきの話にも出ていたとおり偽な気がしますが（Atom）、結論を左右するものではないですね。
<ikuyaNOTE> あとThunarくんがタブに対応してくれると嬉しいんだけどなぁ（ぼそ
<jkbys> 現時点での結論としては64ビット版1点推しが良さそうって感じでしょうか
<hito_jp> 64bit onlyに=1
<hito_jp> うがー。+1
<ikuyaNOTE> +1
<mizuno> +1
<Mocchi> +1
<wataken44> 64bit onlyに+1
<shibata> +1
<jkbys> とくに反対意見がなければ決定かな
<nobuto> +1
<jkbys> 本家の64bit推しが覆らなければですが
<hito_jp> 「やっぱ32bit版押しにするわ、てへ」とか言われたらちゃぶだい返しということで……
<Mocchi> その場合はその時考える？それとも32bit版のみ？
<jkbys> その時かんがえるでいいかと
<ikuyaNOTE> 4月の頭ぐらいに一度確認するといいんじゃなイカ？
<hito_jp> 32bit版のみでいいんじゃないかなぁ。その状態でムリに64bitを頑張る必然性が……ファイルシステムの方見ると簡単には否定できないかぁ。
<mizuno> 本家が32bitでいくなら従来通りでいいと思いますけど、64bitを出してみるってのは検討の余地があるのかな
<ikuyaNOTE> 個人的にはもう64bitしか使わないお（upgradeは除く）
<mizuno> 使わないお
<jkbys> じゃあこの件はこんなとこで
<Mocchi> 10月の結論に準じる形でいいかと https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20111025
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<hito_jp> 自分はありませんていうかおうちかえりたいです。
<Mocchi> ないですー
<wataken44> ないですー
<jkbys> 次回も火曜でいいですか
<Mocchi> いいですー（長音語尾推進活動
<mizuno> はい
<wataken44> はい
<hito_jp> はい
<jkbys> では14日ということで。おつかれさまでした。
<ikuyaNOTE> したー
<Mocchi> お疲れ様でした
<mizuno> おつかれさまでした
<wataken44> おつかれさまでした
<hito_jp> おつかれさまでした。
<hito_jp> おうちかえりたいです……orz
<mizuno> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120207
<mizuno> 問題なさげなら議事録投げおねがいします > さかもとさん
<Mocchi> mizuno_as: wgetの問題、フォーラムのURL付けなくてもOK？
<hito_jp> 暗黙でも含めてないぞそれ。
<nobuto> すみません、来週は出席できません。気にせず進めていただければと。
<nobuto> お疲れさまでした。
<Mocchi> hito_jp: 「hito_jp: えーと。メールボックスを「forums-admin:56454」で検索。」で出てきたので、必要かなぁ、と。
<mizuno> メールを見落している小林さんにお知らせしただけで、フォーラム云々って議事に出てきてないですよねと
<Mocchi> mizuno_as: 了解です。議事録投げもやりますね。
<emiryun_> …(1年前までCeleron-266MHzで128MBRAMの1999年製PCでLubuntuを使っていたなんて言えない)
#ubuntu-jp 2012-02-10
<Arnautovic> anybody speaking english here?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Yes. Where are you from? Croatia?
<Arnautovic> Emmanuel_Chanel From Germany
<Arnautovic> Where are you from?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> From Japan. I'm Japanese. Emmanuel CHanel is just a nick.
<Arnautovic> Pleased to meet you. I have this sword that has japanese written on it could you possibly tell me what it reads?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I hear that many from former Yugoslavia have a surname with -vic. So I asked that.
<Arnautovic> Its just a football player that I like :D
<Arnautovic> He is from former Yugoslavia
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ok.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Ich spreche nicht gut Deutsch.
<Arnautovic> :)
<Arnautovic> Its alright
<Arnautovic> Can you read whats written on the sword I told you about and translate it for me please?
<Arnautovic> http://i.imgur.com/LkKDb.jpg
<Arnautovic> http://i.imgur.com/5pbwe.jpg
<Arnautovic> Both sides.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> The former: 越中守(= Govornor of Ecchu)藤原(= Fujiwara)高平(=Takahira, Kouhei, or so on...)
<Arnautovic> Is that name of the owner?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Maybe...
<Emmanuel_Chanel> The latter: 元和八年六月??? = Year Genwa 8, Month 6. Now Japan, Month 6(六月) is June. But probably, the author of that phrase didn't use Gregorian calender.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
<Arnautovic> What calendar is used here?
<Arnautovic> http://i.imgur.com/FrWVA.jpg
<Arnautovic> Here is the entire blade
<Arnautovic> 92.8 cm
<Arnautovic> and to the edge its 71.5 cm
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Correction. 元和 = げんな http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E5%85%83%E5%92%8C_%28%E6%97%A5%E6%9C%AC%29
<Emmanuel_Chanel> But I don't find what calender.
<Arnautovic> so Genna?
<Arnautovic> 17th century basically?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Yes.
<Arnautovic> Very interesting
<Arnautovic> The first side mentions a specific person and a place yes?
<Arnautovic> The guy who sold it to me said its 200 years old
<Arnautovic> He wasnt a japanese though
<Arnautovic> Thanks Emmanuel_Chanel
<Arnautovic> :)
#ubuntu-jp 2012-02-12
<hiroyuki2> hello
<hiroyuki2> ohayou
<hiroyuki2> hi,bsc29
<hiroyuki2> konnitiha
<hiroyuki2> konnitiwa
<Emmanuel_Chanel> hi
<Saiki> こんにちは皆。 私はプレイステーション・ビータとの英語を話すユーザーのための質問を持っています。 ユニットはただ今すぐ漆で出ています、それで、私はこれが私が捜す答えを見つけるために私の最善の策であると思います
<Saiki> テキストを許してください、機械によって翻訳されています
<Saiki> こんにちは皆。 私はプレイステーション・ビータとの英語を話すユーザーのための質問を持っています。 ユニットはただ今すぐ漆で出ています、それで、私はこれが私が捜す答えを見つけるために私の最善の策であると思います
<Saiki> テキストを許してください、機械によって翻訳されています
#ubuntu-jp 2013-02-05
<jkbys> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こんばんは。ただしモバイルからなのでログ取れません
<jkbys> もう一人だれかきてくれ！
<jkbys> （日銀総裁辞任するんだ）
<hito_jp> やばい、小林さんが現実逃避に。
<jkbys> こんばんは
<Henrich> こんばんは。火曜でしたな。。。
<chonan> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130205
<jkbys> 12.04.2 のCDプレスについて詳細をつめる(jkbys)
<jkbys> 中身はほぼできた
<jkbys> 12.04.2じゃなくて先月31日時点で作った12.04と、12.10のインストールDVD＋VHDイメージ
<jkbys> ラベルはまだできていない
<jkbys> 作って、来週あたりにDVDコピー業者に300枚ほどコピーを作ってもらうのがいいかなと思ってる
<jkbys> コピー＋ラベル印刷＋不織布で1枚あたり100円ぐらいの模様
<jkbys> チームレポート
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/
<jkbys>     [ ] 今週の更新は？
<jkbys> とくに今週の更新はなさげ
<jkbys> 議題
<jkbys>     OSC 2013 Tokyo/Spring
<jkbys>         http://www.ospn.jp/osc2013-spring/
<jkbys>         https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Events/OSC2013TokyoSpring
<jkbys>         2/22 - 23です。セミナーと懇親会の申し込みをお忘れなく。
<jkbys> 行く人は申し込みしてね！
<jkbys> で終わりかな、きっと
<nagakazu> 失礼します。
<nagakazu> 誤字があったので報告させて頂きます。
<nagakazu> http://www.ubuntulinux.jp/ubuntu
<nagakazu> で　「精一杯の成果を利用することができます。」　のあとが「Ubunut」となっています。
<chonan> 失礼しておりました。アクションアイテムと議題見ましたが、更新なさげ & CDプレスの手配お疲れ様でございます。
<jkbys> 誤字の指摘ありがとうございます
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130205 更新しました
<chonan> ありがとうございます
<chonan> 自分は特別な議題持っていないのですが、みなさんどんなもんでしょう?
<nagakazu> 修正お疲れ様です。http://www.ubuntulinux.jp/japanese　で 今見つけたのですが、「1枚のCDで提供」という部分は消してしまってもいいと思います。 http://www.ubuntulinux.jp/ja-remix でも、CDという表現を避けた方がわかりやすいと思います。修正しておくと初めてのひとも混乱しないと思います。
<nagakazu> 間違えました。一枚のCDで提供するについてあるのはhttp://www.ubuntulinux.jp/ubuntuでした。
<chonan> ご指摘ありがとうございます
<nagakazu> お忙しいところすいませんが宜しくお願いします
<chonan> www.ubuntu.jp での CD -> DVD の修正は議論もありそうな感がしますが、今日はメンバーが少ないようなので、議題にあげておきますね
<chonan> www.ubuntulinux.jp でした
<chonan> 皆さん忙しいところかもしれませんが、来週も火曜日ということで大丈夫でしょうか?
<chonan> 誰もおらっしゃらないようですが、とにかくお疲れ様でした。議事録はいつものように送信いたします
#ubuntu-jp 2013-02-07
<icesword> hello
<icesword> need help
#ubuntu-jp 2014-02-04
<hito_jp> 小林さんいねぇ……呼んでこよう。
<jkbys> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<mocchi> こんばんは
<shibata> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<mizuno_> こんばんは
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20140204
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<hito_jp> おしごとふぁいあー……
<jkbys> OH...
<jkbys> チームレポート
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/
<jkbys> [ ] 今週の更新は？
<jkbys> なさそう
<jkbys> 議題もないな
<jkbys> 何か他にありますか
<mocchi> わたしはありません。
<shibata> ありません
<hito_jp> ないです
<mizuno_> ないです
<hito_jp> けどいくやさんが何か戦ってるので誰かテストしろという話がそろそろ来るはず
<mizuno_> それやらんとなあ
<jkbys> 来たらやらんとなぁってことで終わりかな
<jkbys> 次回も火曜日でいいですか
<hito_jp> はい
<mocchi> はい
<hito_jp> 雑談：ええとお仕事と関連してDAK作らんといけなくなってるままなのですが、yutaka-mさんところはいつぐらいにほしいでしょう（
<jkbys> 11日ということで。お疲れ様でした。
<mizuno_> 来週の火曜は留守なので、抜きで進めてくださいー
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20140204
<mocchi> どなたか議事録の送信をお願いします。
<hito_jp> みずのさんお願いとか言ったら怒るかな
<mizuno_> りょうかいですお
<nekomatu> こんばんは
<hito_jp> （「誰か」に頼むと決まらないから決めちゃっていいと思います）
<mocchi> お願いしますお！！
<nekomatu> ubuntu-develなMLで流れてきたことについて質問があります。アホ質問だったら申し訳ないのですけど…
<hito_jp> URL貼っちゃえばいいんですよー
<mocchi> （わくわく）
<nekomatu> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2014-January/001074.html
<nekomatu> これってなぜメインはやらなくて、他のフレーバーだけで行うんですか？　というのが質問内容になります
<nekomatu> ここに書いてあるだろ、ごるぁ！っていう気がしてるのですが、自力で見つけられず。
<mocchi> 「Regular daily images for Ubuntu (Unity) can be found at:」かなぁ。
<hito_jp> http://gihyo.jp/admin/clip/01/ubuntu-topics/201304/05
<mizuno_> ん、Ubuntuはベータのイメージのリリースがないからdailyとかで入れてくださいって話ではなく？
<nekomatu> あ〜！そことまったくつながりませんでした（ポンッ
<nekomatu> 解決しました。
<nekomatu> どうもありがとうございます。
<hito_jp> あとは13.04のときのsummit見ればもうちょっと詳しいことが書いてあるとhttp://gihyo.jp/admin/clip/01/ubuntu-topics/201211/02に書いてありました（待て著者）
<mocchi> Weekly Topics すげぇ。
<nekomatu> 今回ってUnityのぶっこみ（？）ってあるんですかね？
<hito_jp> 無い、はず、です。
<hito_jp> やっても動かないし！　Canonicalがそこではなんかやってる気配もしないし！
<ikuyaNOTE> たぶんテストをお願いすることはないと思います。
<nekomatu> 会社のパソコンでUbuntu12.04してるので、テストしなきゃなぁと思っている今日このごろでした。
<nekomatu> どうもありがとうございました。
<ikuyaNOTE> (これでIBus 1.5.5が入るといいな)
#ubuntu-jp 2014-02-06
<jay-o> hi all. my account sounded banned at #ubuntu. please let us know if you know cause.
<snowman_> $B$3$s$K$A$O(B
<hi117> snowman_: please use utf8
<snowman_> こんにちわ
<hi117> こんにちは
<snowman_> 突然ですが一つ質問させて下さい＾＾
<snowman_> crunchコマンドの使い方分かりますか？
<hi117> 聞いたことがないですが
<snowman_> word listを作成する為のコマンドなのですが・・・
<snowman_> 複数の単語を組み合わせたテキストを出力したいのですがこのコマンド以外でも何かそういったツールは分からないでしょうか？
<hi117> http://www.irongeek.com/i.php?page=backtrack-r1-man-pages/crunch < これはmanpage
<snowman_> このcrunchの -q （ファイル）若しくは -p で目的と近い物が出来るのですが単語全てをかき混ぜてしまいます。
<snowman_> 単語は約30程あり、二つの単語のコンビネーションだけを出力したいのです
<snowman_> 例）crunch 1 1 -p japan tokyo osaka
<snowman_> Crunch will now generate the following number of lines: 6
<snowman_> japanosakatokyo
<snowman_> japantokyoosaka
<snowman_> osakajapantokyo
<snowman_> osakatokyojapan
<snowman_> tokyojapanosaka
<snowman_> tokyoosakajapan
<snowman_> となってしまうのです。
<snowman_> これを・・・
<snowman_> japantokyo
<snowman_> tokyojapan
<snowman_> japanosaka
<snowman_> みたいな感じで二つずつ出力したいのです＾＾；
<hi117> できないみたいです
<hi117> 多分プログラムを作る必要があります
<snowman_> そうですか＾＾；分かりました。ありがとうございました！
<hi117> もしかしてjohnの--stdoutが出来るでも同じ問題がありそう。
<snowman_> ?
<hi117> johnはパスワード・クラクイング・プログラム。--stdoutを使ってパスワード候補を出力します
#ubuntu-jp 2015-02-03
<mocchi_> こんばんは
<jkbys_> こんばんは
<mocchi_> みんな忙しそうね。。。
<mocchi_> 議題ないので、とりあえずOSC Tokyo 2015追加しときます。
<mocchi_> あとdevsumiもかな。
<mocchi_> 議題追加しときました。
<mocchi_> 今日はなしかな。
#ubuntu-jp 2015-02-08
<mynickname12345> test
#ubuntu-jp 2016-02-08
<JOSHUAPOT> Ohayo!
#ubuntu-jp 2016-02-09
<ahayzen> Hi all, sorry for asking in English, my friend has started doing translations in Launchpad and I was wondering if I could ask a few questions. Do you get notified when translation suggestions are made? If you don't, after doing a set of translations is it best to notify you/a mailing list to get them reviewed? Or just to wait for a period of time?
#ubuntu-jp 2018-02-09
<AC6IG5retard> ██╗██████╗  ██████╗   ███████╗██╗   ██╗██████╗ ███████╗██████╗ ███╗   ██╗███████╗████████╗███████╗    ██████╗ ██████╗  ██████╗
<AC6IG5retard> ██║██╔══██╗██╔════╝   ██╔════╝██║   ██║██╔══██╗██╔════╝██╔══██╗████╗  ██║██╔════╝╚══██╔══╝██╔════╝   ██╔═══██╗██╔══██╗██╔════╝
<AC6IG5retard> ██║██████╔╝██║        ███████╗██║   ██║██████╔╝█████╗  ██████╔╝██╔██╗ ██║█████╗     ██║   ███████╗   ██║   ██║██████╔╝██║  ███╗
#ubuntu-jp 2019-02-06
<gkkeys> これ
#ubuntu-jp 2019-02-08
<daphnia> あいうえお
<daphnia> aiueo
<daphnia> あいうえお
<daphnia> あいうえお
<daphnia> こんにちは
<daphnia> IRCチャットは久しぶりだ。。
<daphnia> HexChatって新規にルーム作れないのか・・・
